# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Mounting-height of Shaving Cabinet?...

## Batpig

Dear Ladies and Gents, 
I can definitely hear a lot of you thinking to yourself "Well, how long is a piece of string?" _and_ "Surely it's horses for courses...", but I reckon that this is one seriously underdone topic... 
Going by the numerous little pencil lines that we drew at various heights on the wall above the Vanity Basin today, the essential problem with the positioning of Shaving Cabinets is that a bottom-edge height that places the mirrored doors down low enough to suit a short_ish_ female who is trying to apply makeup (ie. eyes looking downwards slightly), might result in a top-edge height that does not suit a tall_ish_ male who is trying to comb his hair (ie. eyes looking upwards slightly...). 
And the plethora of different cabinet-heights that are available adds to the dilemma somewhat, because a tall cabinet with mirrors that would be long enough to accommodate both of the above extremes, might end up with a top-edge height that precludes comfortable placement of things like Shaving-Cream cans on top! (I can just picture all the female forumites thinking "Ahh, Bliss!  :Rolleyes: " at this point...) 
So are there any general rules regarding these measurements?  :Confused:  Maybe there's a magic height that they should all be "centred" on, vertically? Do the instructions that come with a "Rifco", or one of the "Award"-brand units that Bunnings sells, suggest any particular heights? 
Failing this, I'd be interested in hearing what mounting-heights you've positioned your own units at out there, along with the carcass-height of the cabinet in question... 
Many Thanks,
Batpig.

----------


## SlowMick

Our cabinet is 750 high and is 1150 off the floor.  i'm 6'2 and the good lady is a fits under my chin.  seems to work for both of us. i think it was originally supposd to be level with the top of the shower screen to make it look arty but i forgot to pack it up when i installed it. 
it looks neat recessed into the wall but there's no space for sticking stuff on top.

----------


## Moondog55

Our simple solution was the biggest mirror that would fit into the space, but luckily we are both reasonably tall. 
Measure eye heights for both, the get a mirror that gives about 200mm below and above thiose heights perhaps??
Mirror flat mounted to the wall in our case, cbinet position is still being warmy talked about and a glass shelf below the mirro for stuff being "used"

----------


## Batpig

Dear Mick & Moondog, 
Thanks very much for those numbers  :2thumbsup: . 
Would be greatful to hear from some others as well... 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## SlowMick

Another thought - if you still have to tile make sure you take the height of the cabinet into accont when you do your tile lay out.  we had to contend with trying to get the feature tiles above the vainty, under the window and under the shaving cabinet.  this also set the height of the bath mixer and the efin towel rails.  there s far too much going on in one tiny little room...

----------


## Batpig

Dear Mick,  

> Another thought - if you still have to tile make sure you take the height of the cabinet into account when you do your tile lay out.

  Most Definitely! The air here is thick with frenzied talk of alternative splashback-heights and the position of Listello-rows!  :Biggrin:  
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## SlowMick

Morning Batpig, 
I wish you all the luck in the world with that one.  i was given 40 boxes of tiles and told to make it look pretty.  lots of doodling in front of the tv and drawing on the wall to trying to eliminate really narrow tiles. 
maybe a full bthroom wasn't the best place to learn tiling. 
Cheeer, 
Mick

----------


## cart

Oh Batpig thank you for posting this,you been peeking in my bathroom,exactly the same here,lines on walls,tall people, short people,I am going to compromise here,shaving cabinet at nice height for me (tallest) and a nice big mirror on opposite wall with a little bench underneath for ladies.Good luck.

----------


## Batpig

Dear Mick and Cart, 
Thanks for the wishes - I thought the subject was hitherto underdone  :Wink: .
I'm finding it very hard just at the moment from a spare-time point of view to get as "scientific" about the subject as what I was planning to get by now (if that makes sense... :Redface: )
Let's hope tomorrow is a little more productive  :Rolleyes: . 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------

